# Moustache Brompton



## 12boy (19 May 2019)

I've had my S type Brompton for 5 or 6 years now but have always had hand discomfort when riding after 10-15 miles. I tried Ergons with bar ends and modified North Road bar, but the North Road rotated and the Ergons helped but the hand positions even with bar ends were too limited. Having found a set of Soma moustache bars for 10 bucks in s bike co-op I gave them a try and they have worked well. Because they have the same diameter as drop bars I went with some old Dia Competition road brakes which have the additional benefit of a quick release to aid in wheel replacement. I replaced the stem bolt with a QR, which allows rotating the bars for folding, which is perfect. The horizontal brakes also allow for the big shopping bag to work well on the front clip without hampering brakes or shift cable. I think I will put a few miles on to see how it goes, but so far so good.


----------



## alicat (20 May 2019)

How does it affect the reach?


----------



## ukoldschool (20 May 2019)

does it fold?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> does it fold?



He's got a quick release on the stem so he has to rotate the bars for the fold.


----------



## 12boy (20 May 2019)

I release the QR and turn the bars up and it folds fine. I run my cables loose and the front with a v-brake noodle (not the Brompton way) and they allow the bike to fold easily. Although those bars have a little drop, because the hand position is a bit closer to the saddle it feels as upright as the flat. However, if I grasp the bars just behind the brakes, or I grasp the brakes, themselves, I am bent over as with bull horns or drops. Lot of hand positions with this set up, which is what I need. It is curious, though, that having hands further in works very much like having them higher up. I suppose that those who like the M bar position could flip the bars which come closer to that height. Soma fab, the source of the bars, makes them in flat bar diameter (22 mm) so the Brompton brakes and shifters will fit. It may be wishful thinking, but it feels like the handlebars may soak up some road vibe since this is more a cantilever set up than a flat bar.


----------



## Kell (20 May 2019)

12boy said:


> I release the QR and turn the bars up and it folds fine. I run my cables loose and the front with a v-brake noodle (not the Brompton way) and they allow the bike to fold easily. Although those bars have a little drop, because the hand position is a bit closer to the saddle it feels as upright as the flat. However, if I grasp the bars just behind the brakes, or I grasp the brakes, themselves, I am bent over as with bull horns or drops. Lot of hand positions with this set up, which is what I need. It is curious, though, that having hands further in works very much like having them higher up. I suppose that those who like the M bar position could flip the bars which come closer to that height. Soma fab, the source of the bars, makes them in flat bar diameter (22 mm) so the Brompton brakes and shifters will fit. It may be wishful thinking, but it feels like the handlebars may soak up some road vibe since this is more a cantilever set up than a flat bar.



I would have thought that both the length and curl of the bar would reduce vibrations. Combined with a less aggressive stance which puts less weight on your hands, it should all combine to help.


----------



## 12boy (20 May 2019)

Just got back from a 25 mile spin and my hands and wrists did much better than with the flat bars and Ergons. Kell, the bars do soak up a lot of road chatter, but the young ladies on the path still laughed at me......so nothing changed from the flat bars in that regard. Just another example of how the one-size-fits-all Brompton still is fertile ground for all sorts of tinkering snd tomfoolery.


----------



## Kell (21 May 2019)

Unfortunately, there's nothing that you can do to stop people laughing at you. 

I never get comments while riding in London, but i live about 30 miles outside and people are less used to seeing Bromptons, so I do still occasionally get people shouting stuff out of car windows in High Wycombe.


----------



## Kell (21 May 2019)

My only thought about this set up is that with a QR holding the bars, I'd not be massively happy about that.

As my seat post still continues to drop by a couple of cm over a ride, I'd hate if the bars had the potential to slip. I'm sure it's all fine, but it would always be in the back of my mind.


----------



## 12boy (22 May 2019)

I found a really stout QR, which I had used to "cure" a seat post sliding problem by using it just above the normal one. The post can't slide because the second QR stops that. I had the plastic seat post sleeve replaced and the seat post no longer slipped. I do clean the post with an alcohol wipe before folding completely, which I rarely do unless travelling. I have used a QR on the stem clamp for many years and it has never slipped, allthough I have had slippage with a bolt when using bars that cantilevered back. Neither the moustache or straight bar do, though.


----------



## Kell (22 May 2019)

I did buy a second QR to use on my seat post. Funnily I found it again a couple of weeks ago as I never got around to filing it down to fit. 

I pretty much eradicated the slippage problem, but it’s come back again recently. Must have got some grease on the post somewhere. 

Got some brake disc cleaner, so that should sort it.


----------



## FolderBeholder (23 May 2019)

Kell said:


> I did buy a second QR to use on my seat post. Funnily I found it again a couple of weeks ago as I never got around to filing it down to fit.
> 
> I pretty much eradicated the slippage problem, but it’s come back again recently. Must have got some grease on the post somewhere.
> 
> Got some brake disc cleaner, so that should sort it.


Un-burdening my saddle at transitions, driveways, and on bumpy surfaces cured my seatpost slippage issue.
(a side benefit is that all my “stuff” falls comfortably back into place when I do that)


----------



## Geedubbayoo (25 May 2019)

Hi 12boy. Looks great and comfortable. Can you post a picture of the bike folded? Thanks!


----------



## 12boy (26 May 2019)

I will be home by Friday and will do that.


----------



## 12boy (1 Jun 2019)

Here's some pics of the fold


----------



## Kell (13 Jun 2019)

Just looking at your brake levers there - are they alright for you? 

I read years ago that you should set them up so that, in use, your index fingers form a straight line with your arms. Prevents excessive strain on your wrists.

Yours look a little high. I can't work out whether rotating them down a bit would make them more or less likely to foul in the fold.


----------



## 12boy (14 Jun 2019)

I've not heard about the finger in a straight line, but I find the moustache bar set up very comfortable, especially compared to a flat bar even with bar ends. I like to grasp the hoods sometimes when climbing off the saddle. I ride five bikes in rotation and they are all set up with either flipped north roads or moustache, but I probably ride the Brompton the most. Being 70 I have retired and don't commute to work so only fold the bike if on the road or for some reason need a ride home but when I do fold it the 58 tooth chain ring is a lot tricker than the bar. My daily 20 is a lot nicer for wrists and hands than the flat bar was even with cork ergons.


----------

